# What is this fish?



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry for the blurry pictures. Is it a pleco of some sort?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

To me it looks like a clown pleco, check it out here. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/panaque/734_f.php

and welcome to the forums!


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thats him, or her. LOL Thanks! And thanks for the welcome. I have been reading and learning for a while. Just about to upgrade to a bigger thank and figure I better start asking some question! 

Lisa


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

from the blurriness, ican't make it out but it looks like 2 females or a male and a female...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how do you know fishboy? I think it's hard to tell.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice little clowns


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL, it is actually one with its reflection in the side of the tank. I was having a terrible time trying to get a sharp picture, but the my camera is going downhill FAST! lol

Lisa


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

we have a clown pleco and it looks idenical to him that would be my guess


----------

